# Arai Drum Brake??



## tommignon (Mar 19, 2010)

Where can I get one? I live in Washington State.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Drum Brake*

https://www.precisiontandems.com/catframepart.htm


----------

